

Be careful what you signal  - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2011/11/information?fsrc=rss

======
lurker17
The classic example:

<http://www.pickpocket.com/Pickpocket-Prevention-Tips.asp>

"Be wary of signs that read "Pickpockets About" or someone yelling, "There's a
pickpocket in the crowd." They aren’t always what they seem.

> I use this ploy a lot in my show. When people find out that I can pick
> pockets, the men check for their wallets and the women will check for their
> jewelry in the order of value -- most expensive first. Their actions clue me
> as to exactly where the wallets and valuable jewelry are located.

------
cjy
I always think of this when I have my laptop with me in the car. I worry that
if I leave it in the car, a would be thief will walk by and see it. But, if I
take my backpack out and put it in the drunk it is a huge signal that "my
backpack has something very valuable in it!" to anyone who might be watching.
Since you can get into the trunk by breaking a window and pushing a button, I
think on net, it is safer to leave my backpack in the car.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Consider that the number of people who might walk by and look in your car
window is much larger than the number of people who happen to see you at the
exact moment you put your backpack in the trunk. It's safer to not leave it in
view of passersby.

It's even safer to get in the habit of putting it in an inconspicuous location
when you get _into_ the car.

------
wnoise
> simply draw attention to the fact that the driver is a nervous tool owner.

Or rather, nervous about break-ins, which are damaging whether or not there
are tools or other valuables in the van. A broken window costs money to
replace; a jimmied door costs money to fix.

------
ChuckMcM
It reminds me of the sign "Handguns not allowed in store." This basically
signals thieves that the law abiding citizens who have permits to carry a
concealed weapon didn't bring them into the store with them.

------
shuzchen
So I should heed a warning based on a conclusion arrived at entirely using
conjecture? Thanks for that.

------
mc32
Are they trying to avoid having the windows broken (to find nothing) or avoid
having their tools stolen (deception -they tools are actually there)?

Maybe the solution is to just leave the windows down/doors unlocked? Not sure
what to do about rainy days.

